# Paramedic to nursing?



## GoingLoud (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm curious if it exists. I know of excelsior, but i can't seem to find any specific courses at my selected colleges. I don't want to go all the way through nursing school if i already have my medic, and i don't want to take a course online. 

are there any schools in michigan that have a paramedic to nursing bridge program?


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 20, 2011)

No. Not close to the same thing. I know what medicRob would say "Apples to Oranges" in comparison. If you want specifics, I'm sure mR will post on this in a while.



> I don't want to go all the way through nursing school if i already have my medic



That makes no difference. Being a medic does not help you become a nurse. You need a much broader knowledge to become a nurse and more in depth classes. Also I wouldn't recommend taking a online "nursing" degree, but thats just me.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 20, 2011)

Correction I was misinformed there are classes for that, which i did not think there were.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

GoingLoud said:


> I'm curious if it exists. I know of excelsior, but i can't seem to find any specific courses at my selected colleges. I don't want to go all the way through nursing school if i already have my medic, and i don't want to take a course online.
> 
> are there any schools in michigan that have a paramedic to nursing bridge program?



They do exist. Some are even reputable (very few)


However, 

*facepalm*

medicRob didnt transition, and you shouldn't either.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

GoingLoud said:


> I'm curious if it exists. I know of excelsior, but i can't seem to find any specific courses at my selected colleges. I don't want to go all the way through nursing school if i already have my medic, and i don't want to take a course online.
> 
> are there any schools in michigan that have a paramedic to nursing bridge program?



Yes, there are, but before I tell you, I have a question.

Why don't you want to go through the full nursing school?


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know if I agree with paramedic/RN transition programs. Not to say that either provider is better than the other but the training is different. Among many other variances, paramedics generally aren't trained in definitive care and that's exactly what nurses are providing in most situations. I'd say take the long route. You're probably going to be picking up a lot of new (and important) things that you'd miss if you went through a bridge program.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

Zodiac said:


> I don't know if I agree with paramedic/RN transition programs. Not to say that either provider is better than the other but the training is different. Among many other variances, paramedics generally aren't trained in definitive care and that's exactly what nurses are providing in most situations. I'd say take the long route. You're probably going to be picking up a lot of new (and important) things that you'd miss if you went through a bridge program.



Chattanooga state does the job very well. I have worked with some EXTREMELY, EXTREMELY COMPETENT Trauma Nurses who started as Paramedics, transitioned to RN through that program, then completed their BSN online. 

Mind you, you will have to study your butt off. It is certainly not for every body, it isn't even for 1/100th of Paramedics. The ones that have the drive and the testicular fortitude to do so, will become great nurses upon completion. The course PROPERLY addresses the differences between the two. This is why I cannot knowingly put down ALL transition programs because for every 100 there are in the US that suck, there are 2 or 3 that do their jobs correctly.


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Chattanooga state does the job very well. I have worked with some EXTREMELY, EXTREMELY COMPETENT Trauma Nurses who started as Paramedics, transitioned to RN through that program, then completed their BSN online.
> 
> Mind you, you will have to study your butt off. It is certainly not for every body, it isn't even for 1/100th of Paramedics. The ones that have the drive and the testicular fortitude to do so, will become great nurses upon completion. The course PROPERLY addresses the differences between the two. This is why I cannot knowingly put down ALL transition programs because for every 100 there are in the US that suck, there are 2 or 3 that do their jobs correctly.



You have a good point, there.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 20, 2011)

Zodiac said:


> Not to say that either provider is better than the other but the training is different. *Among many other variances, paramedics generally aren't trained in definitive care and that's exactly what nurses are providing in most situations*.



I just have to ask where you heard that?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, I'll just cut to the chase.

Definitive care is a team sport.

No one provider can claim to provide definitive patient care on their own.


----------



## 18G (Mar 20, 2011)

I think he meant that nurses see their patients through the definitive care process and are more involved in their care. As in they spend more then 25mins with their patients and deliver more then acute interventions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2011)

Heh so for the medics that think medic to RN is ok, what do you think about RN to medic bridge courses?  That's the way I'll be looking at eventually


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 20, 2011)

Finish off your Bachelors and take a one year accelerated nursing program. I know many schools have very good programs. However i have had a few friends go this route and say that they wish they would have just taken the two year program due to the intense stress and lack of retention of what they learned.


----------



## armymedic007 (Mar 20, 2011)

Your going to the dark side.... they have stickers and air conditioning


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh so for the medics that think medic to RN is ok, what do you think about RN to medic bridge courses?  That's the way I'll be looking at eventually



I assume you are talking to me. Yes, it is fine so long as you are part of a good program and not a patch factory.


----------

